# أين أجد Lego Mindstorms Nxt في السعودية



## الهيثمـ (3 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كما قلت في الموضوع

أين أجده ولكم جزيل الشكر

أخوكمــ/ الهيثم


----------



## الهيثمـ (3 فبراير 2008)

تحديدا في الرياض


----------



## الهيثمـ (6 فبراير 2008)

يعني ولا واحد عنده خبر غريب والله


----------



## الهيثمـ (6 فبراير 2008)

مافيه حدا بيعرف

الشكوى لله


----------



## عبد الرحمن الرشيد (5 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم بس مني عارف ايش تبغى البرنامج أو الروبوت*

السلام عليكم بس مني عارف ايش تبغى البرنامج أو الروبوت


----------



## الهيثمـ (24 يونيو 2009)

كلاهما ،
جزيت خيراً أخي عبدالرحمن

.


----------



## mr network (24 يونيو 2009)

ياخوي بتحصلة في توايزر ار اص ولا في مكتبة جرير 

نحن نشترية من جرير في ابوظبي .....


----------

